# Question



## ruby (Feb 9, 2006)

Did anyone see the 1000 pound man on Dr. Phil yesterday evening? If so, what did you think of the episode?


----------



## Tad (Feb 9, 2006)

Given his ratings, I'm sure lots of people saw that Dr. Phil episode. Of course whether or not any of them are on this board......  

Sorry for being a smart aleck, every now and then it is just oo hard to resist!

Oh, and in case it isn't obvious, I did not see the episode, although I would love to hear from those who have.

-Ed


----------



## ruby (Feb 9, 2006)

I didn't get home in time to see it. I only saw the previews. I just thought that maybe someone here could tell me what I missed. It was probably just another example of exploitation.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 9, 2006)

There's a thread already about it somewhere...I just read it yesterday...I forgot which Discussion it was in though.

But no...I didn't see it.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 10, 2006)

Isn't February a rating's sweep period? It seems they bring people out like that for ratings.


----------



## bigwideland (Feb 11, 2006)

ruby said:


> Did anyone see the 1000 pound man on Dr. Phil yesterday evening? If so, what did you think of the episode?



The story goes he is 34 700+, est. 1000 lbs, can not walk and is fed by his mother, then normal help and tear jurk session, blah blah, 

nothing new.

BWL 

View attachment 1000lbsman1.jpg


View attachment 1000lbsman3.jpg


----------



## FFAKAT (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow he's hot:shocked: Can't wait till Boggie gets that big!!!
Also the half ton man comes on Discovery Health channel Feb26, 8pm and 11pm. I have yet to see it, but am definetly recording it! All ready have 750lb man on vhs(that boogie recorded fore me).


----------



## boogie (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm omw 

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Feb 12, 2006)

Being big is great, but I don't understand why someone would want to be that big. I enjoy being able to get around, and do things. I don't want my life to be shortened just because I got to big which I feel will happen if I got that big.


----------

